# SUP Fishing?



## CrappieFisherman

Where are you planning on fishing? We have a few people up here in VA that SUP fly fish, but more people use kayaks. My first boat was an inflatable zodiac (branded West Marine). The whole boat packed up into the back of my Subaru, and floated in less than 4 inches.


----------



## tibor25

I fish a lot of lakes, some rivers and would love to mess around in mangroves. But mostly lakes, I sight fish carp more and more nowaday


----------



## bourbon

tibor25 said:


> Anyone have any experience with them? Can get a deflatable one that looks badass is 11ft for a great price, is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks


 Depends how great the price is. I have given serious consideration but I really don't need it now that I am working on a boat project. I can think of couple spots where the two led be perfect


----------



## Danny Moody

tibor25 said:


> Anyone have any experience with them? Can get a deflatable one that looks badass is 11ft for a great price, is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks


I fish from my SUP very often and absolutely love it. I actually use a Coreban Edge 14'. It's a touring/racing board but easy to fish. The board is fast and glides through the water like nothing else. I personally would stay away from inflatables. If I were starting from scratch I would look at the BOTE Ahab for a serious fishing platform.

Here is what my Edge looks like.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Question is, what is steering you toward fishing from a SUP?


----------



## tibor25

Im looking for to sight fish from something solo, not a skiff. I am looking at this, the appeal to me is that it is so easy to transport

https://smithfly.myshopify.com/products/riffle-sup


----------



## CrappieFisherman

tibor25 said:


> Im looking for to sight fish from something solo, not a skiff. I am looking at this, the appeal to me is that it is so easy to transport
> 
> https://smithfly.myshopify.com/products/riffle-sup


That definitely would be easier to transport than a kayak, hard SUP, or even a zodiac, but I am going to play devil's advocate for your benefit.

First, what is the length? The longer the board, the more stable. Inflatable SUPs are not as stable as their hard shell counterparts, and SUPs are not super stable to begin with. Yes, they are more stable than say a kayak, but they are less stable than a jon boat. Additionally, for that price you are in the territory of several other types of small craft.

For myself, I went with the before mentioned zodiac. I got a heck of a deal through west marine, and picked the boat up for 1k. Because bouancy in a zodiac comes more from the pontoons than from traditional displacement (like that of a canoe, kayak, SUP, and most other boats) it is ridiculously stable. I can walk around the entire edge of the 12.5 ft boat without any stability issues. I can also carry a nice cooler to stand on for better sight fishing.

Again, it is very portable (boat, gas or electric motor, and all my boat/fishing gear fits in the back of my Subaru easily).

The cons of my zodiac are the setup time (takes about 30 to setup or break down) and weight (about 100 lbs assembled). I actually launched solo, using a furniture dolly to support the transom (just wheeled the boat in and out of the water), so that was not an issue.

My point is that I am sure that SUP will work, and you can have some fun, but I'd make sure you consider your options first.

BTW, do you have any experience with SUPs?


----------



## Jfack

View attachment 1599
I had a rubio jigalode and loved it. Super stable and easy to fly fish off of. I could stand on my yeti on it and cast no problem. it wasn't the easiest thing to carry around though. I had some spots that required a decent walk from the truck.

I have owned a few high end kayaks before too. An old town predator, Jackson big tuna, and big rig. All very stable and easy to fly fish from for me. But I think the sup was way better. For me standing on the yeti was the best benefit to sight fish. 

I think I'm going to try out an inflatable sup next too. I keep selling my sups and kayaks since I have a boat but keep wanting one around for quick easy trips out. The inflatables these days are solid once pumped up. For sure try one out first but I bet you'll like them.


----------



## tibor25

I get a discount on the Smith Fly Riffle Sup why I am looking at it pretty hard right now. Can knock off a couple hundred from that price. Really appreciate the help, no prior experience with SUPs, why I came to yall, head started spinning seeing all the options. Think Ill be good physically, played a D1 sport so Im hoping I havent lost it and dont bust ass.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

tibor25 said:


> I get a discount on the Smith Fly Riffle Sup why I am looking at it pretty hard right now. Can knock off a couple hundred from that price. Really appreciate the help, no prior experience with SUPs, why I came to yall, head started spinning seeing all the options. Think Ill be good physically, played a D1 sport so Im hoping I havent lost it and dont bust ass.


It would be a pretty ninja way to fish.


----------



## Backwater

tibor25 said:


> I get a discount on the Smith Fly Riffle Sup why I am looking at it pretty hard right now. Can knock off a couple hundred from that price. Really appreciate the help, no prior experience with SUPs, why I came to yall, head started spinning seeing all the options. Think Ill be good physically, played a D1 sport so Im hoping I havent lost it and dont bust ass.


Tibor25, one of the things that is very appealing to think about (for me anyways) is the inflatable SUP like that one can be kept in the back of SUV in a pak with a travel rod and I can break it out if I get the itch to stop somewhere and fish (which I like doing from time to time) without worrying about someone lifting it off the top of the Jeep in case I'm at a restaurant or store. For me, there are many places around where I can just pull over the side of the road, pump it up and throw it in and fish for an hr or 2. Then deflate it and hit the road again. That's a lot easier than going thru the motions of breaking out the process of launching a skiff and then running to that spot, fish it, running back to the ramp and all the cleanup involved.

2nd, I want to start doing more DIY trips to the islands with my wife and it would be easy to travel with and then use while I'm over there.

Ted


----------



## Jfack

Id look at reviews on that first. what are the specs on it? I've never heard of them but keep in mind, SOME inflatable sups suck. They'll bend where you stand creating more resistance to paddle. That board also looks super wide. May not be though. It'll be more stable if wide but harder to paddle far. If you do go through with it let us know your thoughts on it. Great price for sure. Bote makes a nice iSUP.


----------



## yobata

I thought that the only part that inflates are the sides (like a zodiac). I saw some of the inflatables a few months ago and it looked like it would still need to be on the roof of your SUV instead of folded away inside??


----------



## crboggs

tibor25 said:


> Anyone have any experience with them? Can get a deflatable one that looks badass is 11ft for a great price, is it worth it?


Umm...Yessir...I love fly fishing from my SUP. I sold a Diablo Adios, which would be a great option if you can find one, in order to go fully SUP.

Its the best way to explore deep backwaters or silently access skinny flats.


----------



## Danny Moody

> 2nd, I want to start doing more DIY trips to the islands with my wife and it would be easy to travel with and then use while I'm over there.
> 
> Ted


Ted, didn't you just say, in another thread, that traveling with a 4 pc fly rod is hard enough anymore... I couldn't imagine trying to lug a deflated (30lb) SUP, paddle, pump with me on a plane. Although I used to travel halfway around the world with surf boards!

My advise is the same I give to anyone looking to buy a boat or SUP. Buy what you will use for 90% of the time you are on it. My board is not an optimal fishing platform but I also use it for long distance excercise.

Also, The thought of stashing something in your SUV is great but that means up and downtime each time you want to use it. That gets old quickly. I watch people regular inflate and deflate boards at a couple of campgrounds in Sebastian and it looks tedious. If you worry about someone stealing a board from your car, ad it on a insurance policy.


----------



## tibor25

Backwater, the packability of it is my favorite part for sure. I have a ton of no motor lakes near by that are heavily wooded that I have been dying to fish. 

It is super wide and 11' in length. I tried it out, didn't crease where I was standing. I'm 6'3 and around 220 right now and felt it was stable. Think I'm gonna go for it, what are some cool modifications?


----------



## crboggs

CrappieFisherman said:


> It would be a pretty ninja way to fish.


Yup...and that's why I love it...a few weeks ago I silently slipped up on a snook that was well over 40"...she was too close to cast to, so I tapped her with my paddle and she took off like a rocket. It was awesome.

Also...cleaning up your mechanics to fly fish from a SUP can significantly improve your casting.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

yobata said:


> I thought that the only part that inflates are the sides (like a zodiac). I saw some of the inflatables a few months ago and it looked like it would still need to be on the roof of your SUV instead of folded away inside??


A good inflatable will be a 3+1 chamber. This means three separate chambers around the outside, with a four center chamber for a keel:

Here is a picture showing the keel of the boat:









Here is another showing the wood floor inserts:









Finally, here is a picture showing my wife sitting on the side. You'll notice how incredibly stable this boat is:


----------



## crboggs

tibor25 said:


> Think I'm gonna go for it, what are some cool modifications?


I use a YakAttack Park n Pole that doubles as a stakeout pin and a push pole. I also carry a small 5# mushroom weight on a tether that I can drop into the water as a quick and simple anchor. 

Because that is the biggest challenge...how do you transition from paddling / poling into fishing quickly when you spot fish? It takes some practice. You have to look ahead and plan how to approach areas.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Btw, everything you see in that last photo fits into the back of my subaru when deflated. No need to store on top the car.

With that said, it definitely gets old assembling and disassembling the boat every time you want to use it. I got this because I had no place to store a trailer, and needed something for the lake/Chesapeake Bay/Ocean.

Even though I now have a 16' ft fiberglass skiff, I still think my 12.5 inflatable is more sea worthy. Oh, and the thing is coast guard rated for 6 people...how crazy is that?

A iSUP could be a pretty sweet setup, but it won't be as versatile. While out on my inflatable, I never worried about getting back to safe harbor if a sudden storm rolled in. Yes, it was going to be a slow, wet ride, but it was going to get me home (actually been out in small craft seas on the Chesapeake with it...don't ask my why).

But like others have said, it's about getting a boat that will meet 90% of your needs.


----------



## Jfack

Keep it simple with the mods. I made my own stake out/push pole from 8' fiberglass tree stake with a handle and tip kit. Looks exactly like a store bought stake out pin but for maybe $15 instead of $65.


----------



## krash

I fish from SUP/Paddleboard a lot and have been for about a year now. I won't go into more or less stable than job-boat, zodiac, kayak, canoe, xyz that a never ending battle like chevy, ford, and toyota.

First thoughts on an inflatable, try it out and then try a hard shell SUP as far as paddling goes. Try to stay away from opinions from others who have never tried it. Look it over and see what and how you need rigged and how much equipment you feel needed for a day of fishing. If it suits your needs go fo it.

I had a borrowed DragnFly 13.6 for several months and loved that as a fishing platform, for my wants or needs, except the weight. The DragonFly is built like a boat, 2 part mold with an internal structure, by boat builders for fishermen. Its not nearly as efficient to paddle as the general run of the mill paddleblard, but it is quiet, paddles and poles well in most conditions you could use a kayak or canoe. The design allows for a quiet stealthy approach. The optional cooler/drybox is also a great seat and makes standing or sitting a breeze.

I currently have a Riviera Voyager that I purchased at a project price and after fixing a few dings, rigging it similar to the DF it serves my needs, its light, easy to stand on or sit on the cooler/drybox paddles and poles like a dream. But due to its design the hull is very noisy in any chop and simply will not go upwind easily. Its much lighter than the DF though. I would not recommend this one as a great fishing platform.

My wants/needs are a stand-up platform that will get into skinny calm water, and due to medical issue need to be lighter than 40 pounds. This one weighs 36 with the fin attached with an 8" hatch , a 2 carry handles and 2 additional attachment points. The DF is listed at 45 pounds, but that is the bare hull the one I borrowed had the shallow water fin, a 5" hatch, and sea-deck and even though I did not weigh it I'd bet it is 50 pounds or over. 

I mostly use SUP sight fishing shallow clear water inshore flats, and mostly for Bonefish or Permit, but I have also put in fresh water for bass, Peacock, Snook, and Tarpon.


----------



## Backwater

Danny Moody said:


> Ted, didn't you just say, in another thread, that traveling with a 4 pc fly rod is hard enough anymore... I couldn't imagine trying to lug a deflated (30lb) SUP, paddle, pump with me on a plane. Although I used to travel halfway around the world with surf boards!
> 
> My advise is the same I give to anyone looking to buy a boat or SUP. Buy what you will use for 90% of the time you are on it. My board is not an optimal fishing platform but I also use it for long distance excercise.
> 
> Also, The thought of stashing something in your SUV is great but that means up and downtime each time you want to use it. That gets old quickly. I watch people regular inflate and deflate boards at a couple of campgrounds in Sebastian and it looks tedious. If you worry about someone stealing a board from your car, ad it on a insurance policy.


If it and fold up in a bag the size of a reasonably size suitcase and then check it in with one of those folding hand cart, then it'll be worth the effort. The problem with long rod tubes is they get checked, inspected like they are some sort of weapon, then regulated in length since some carry on policies have carry on length limits. So you have to check them in if they are too long and that's one of the ways they grow legs. If a SUP can fold up the size of a large carry on bag, even if I have to check it in, than I'm in.

If it only takes 10mins+/- to unpak, unroll out and inflate and then the same to deflate and pak back up, and be lighter weight to boot, then it will be worth it over planning a stand alone SUP trip or putting in a skiff just to run over to that one certain spot to fish it.

For me, I don't even have to fish from a SUP a lot times, But to trek thru mud or cross some deep water to get to that flat or wading spot is mainly what I'm looking for. If it's possible to fish from it, then that's a bonus.

My boys found this lake in a public park that is too far removed to carry a canoe, a kayak or an SUP. But if they can back pack in an inflatable SUP, then it might work for them, as long as it's not too heavy to do so.

Although I do here what you say about purchasing something you use 80-90% or the time (sounds like what I would say.... ).

Ted


----------



## crboggs

Another "mod" I forgot to mention...the Bonefish Hippies skeg...

http://bonefishhippies.com/

It allows you to get REALLY skinny on your SUP and also provides an aluminum kickstand of sorts if you need to lay the board flat. Yes its expensive, but with all the oysters, rocks, and etc we have around here I like the aluminum construction.


----------



## crboggs

Jfack said:


> Keep it simple with the mods. I made my own stake out/push pole from 8' fiberglass tree stake with a handle and tip kit. Looks exactly like a store bought stake out pin but for maybe $15 instead of $65.


I have three of four tree stakes like that. They also work great on skiffs and flats boats.

The Park N Pole can be broken down into sections for transportation. You can also add a section and make it longer if needed. So its fits the "transportable" discussion...


----------



## 321nole

surprised no one has mentioned the L2fish from live watersports, though Im guessing the price tag disqualifies it pretty quickly, specific to this discussion


----------



## crboggs

321nole said:


> surprised no one has mentioned the L2fish from live watersports, though Im guessing the price tag disqualifies it pretty quickly, specific to this discussion


Fantastic boards...but big and heavy IMHO. Bigger even than my Cayo.

I've seen them up close at Salty Fly and the SWC paddle tourney and would love to have one.


----------



## 321nole

crboggs said:


> Fantastic boards...but big and heavy IMHO. Bigger even than my Cayo.
> 
> I've seen them up close at Salty Fly and the SWC paddle tourney and would love to have one.


ill be looking to purchase a pair of SUPs in the spring (nowhere to put them at the moment), Cayo and Live are my short list.


sorry to de-rail!


----------



## paint it black

When I sold my Copperhead a few years ago, I decided to buy a Cayo paddle board (you can find the thread about it in the bragging spot section). I rigged it out, used it twice. it somehow cracked in 6 different places. After talking to JB for a few months about figuring out if he was going to replace or repair my board (he kept going back and forth), I just decided to fix the six cracks myself and sell the board. I told the buyer it had some repairs done, and sold it with primer spots where it was previously cracked.

I turned around and got an L2Fish from Live Watersports and never looked back. It's half the weight of my Diablo's that weigh in at 80+ lbs. My L2Fish weighs 48lbs, and has YakAttack Gear-tracks all around for rigging. The L2Fish is definitely MUCH lighter than it appears to be. I absolutely love YakAttack's paddle clips, and I also use their pushpole/stake out pin to do both. I keep a paracord tied to the pole, and clipped on to my belt. I use it to "claw" / pole myself up to fish, once I am in position to take the shot, I stick it into the bottom and pick up my fly rod. That way it holds me in position, and if I need to move, I just reach to my belt, grab the rope and pull myself back to the stake out pin. Originally I used a Carbon Marine push pole, and a stake out pin. But it became difficult to put down the push pole, grab the stake out pin and stake it out. By then the fish had either moved on, spooked from me making noise somehow, etc. So simply shoving the same pin/pole into the bottom, I only have to reach for my fly rod and I am set to take the shot.

I also picked up two of Live Watersports L2Utility boards which I also love. As those weigh only 28lbs and are also super stable.

I have since added a second L2Fish to my collection making it 2 L2Fish's and 2 L2Utility's. Although I do feel they have their purpose, I never use the Diablo's these days.

I have videos on my Instagram catching fish on these boards. From tarpon, snook, reds, black drum... @Estrada_Art










four L2Fish board on the roof of my buddy's Tundra on a recent trip we did around Florida.










Here are a few pics from Saturday:









_[L2Fish]_









_[L2Utility]_









_[L2Utility]_


----------



## Financekid1

I have a Bote Rackham and absolutely love it! I would recommend not getting anything shorter than 12ft. It takes a little getting used to when fly fishing off the SUP...By the time you put the paddle down, stake out, and reach for the fly rod the fish had normally moved on. Or I would bang something against the board and watch the fish blow off the flat.

My advice would be to keep it simple. Dont take more than what you need. I have a little engel that I put my tackle in and a ziplock of ice for my drinks. I can use the cooler to sit and paddle when crossing big water. Other than the cooler the only other things I bring are the paddle and a 6ft anchor pin. The more junk you have on the board the more cumbersome it becomes and more things for your fly line to fowl in.

After about 3 times of using it....it becomes like second nature. They are surprisingly stable and paddle effortlessly. My favorite thing to use it for is the NE Florida flood tides. You can get anywhere and have a great height advantage compared to wading. 

I dont think my paddle board would ever replace my boat, but its a good addition to change it up a little. We have even thrown them on the boat before and used the SUP to get real shallow for some low tide creepy crawlers.

I saw the Live 2 Fish post above, and they are really awesome, but heavy as hell! The Bote weights 40lbs and that doesnt seem like much but getting it off and on the truck can be a pain. Its an awkward 40lbs. The Live 2 Fish is 10lbs heavier, but go check one out in person and try to pick it up over your head....


----------



## crboggs

321nole said:


> ill be looking to purchase a pair of SUPs in the spring (nowhere to put them at the moment), Cayo and Live are my short list.


I picked my Cayo up used and got a good deal on it. So I don't mind adding new scratches. 

If I was buying new, the Live2Fish board would be at the top of my list since I have a pick up truck with a bed extender to facilitate loading and transport.


----------



## tibor25

What size cooler are yall putting on?


----------



## Financekid1

tibor25 said:


> What size cooler are yall putting on?


Engel 30qt works perfect in my opinion. My yeti just adds unnecessary weight. The engel comes with bolt on rod holders, so you can hold a few spinning rods if you need to. I attached a paddle holder/clip on the right side of the cooler. I found that the paddle needs to be quietly put down as that was what was scaring the fish all the time. I needed an easy way to bend down and snap in paddle while simultaneously picking up fly rod. Works great.


----------



## paint it black

crboggs said:


> I picked my Cayo up used and got a good deal on it. So I don't mind adding new scratches.
> 
> If I was buying new, the Live2Fish board would be at the top of my list since I have a pick up truck with a bed extender to facilitate loading and transport.


Don't sleep on the L2Utility. It is one of the best paddle boards on the market. Live doesn't market them much, as the L2Fish is what really stands out and it's what they are known for. But the Utility is super stable, super light weight, and much more affordable at the $1400 range compared to the L2Fish being over $2k.


----------



## paint it black

tibor25 said:


> What size cooler are yall putting on?


It depends which cooler is easier to take at the time. I use a Yeti Roadie or 35 on the L2Utility, I use the Yeti 35 or 45 on the L2Fish. I keep my fly box and leader material inside the cooler, then my wallet, cell phone and camera in a pelican case.


----------



## krash

tibor25 said:


> What size cooler are yall putting on?


I also have the Engle 30, but use it for drybox. I can carry everything except paddle/pushpole and fishing rods to/from the car/water inside. I keep 2 plastic tackle trays, one with snippers, 3 small fluro leader spools, ..rigging stuff.., the other has all the hooks, weights, lures and soft plastic I need for the trip at hand (think minimal stuff), pliers and fish grip, snack, dry box with wallet/keys/cellphone, waist pfd, and a gallon jug of water, plus 2 scotty rod holders. When I launch I take out the pliers and fish grip on a leash to lay on the deck, as well as the 2 rod holders and attach them.
The cooler I purchased form ACK for like 70 bucks shipped with the optional 4 rod holders, after a few uses I removed 2 rod holders and added 2 scotty's on the back side, and made a push pole holder to replace a rod holder on one side, the other 2 will soon be removed or replaced.

I try to carry minimal stuff, and make as few trips to/from the car to load/unload as needed.

Another thing to consider is attachment points... I had to add a couple to secure the cooler, there are a few options that will work on an EPS/Epoxy or inflatable SUP.

I like the L2Fish, but in my world 50 pounds is heavy to lug around to/from, although when I hit the lottery my top prospects on my list are a carbon-fiber low 30# range, DragonFly 13.6, L2Fish, Cayo, or Bote Rakhham. 

The drawback of light weight is EPS Epoxy is it's rather delicate when it comes to rocks, oysters, dragging across the ground, and carbon fiber is far out on the expensive side.

Ask yourself what do you really need and don;t overbuy. I'm still looking.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## K3anderson

I have a Cayo 138. I like the whole PB thing when I dont feel like taking the skiff. Super quiet and a different kind of fishing. I've gotten pretty far into the backwater with it, and there is no way I would take an inflatable to a place loaded with razor sharp oysters everywhere and no land to get back to if it sinks.


----------



## mit

I also highly recommend the l2fish with the bonefishhippies fins. Super stable and a great fishing platform.


----------



## Jacob meier

tibor25 said:


> Anyone have any experience with them? Can get a deflatable one that looks badass is 11ft for a great price, is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks


Hey man i do a lot of fishing off my sup in the Savannah area I have a Kaku its really a hybrid between a kayak and paddle board the top is just like a paddle board so u can set up your rig just the way you want while the bottom is similar to a kayak so it tracks super straight and isn't a pain to paddle for a long periods of time and you can get them with seat paddle and cooler for right around 900 this is what they look like and they come in different colors if that matters to you


----------



## Wolffie

I have a dragonfly 13'6 that I try to fish from. (See profile picture) 

It's a decent platform, but the learning curve is steep. I'm probably too tall and heavy for it. 6'3 about 280. And I find I spend more time trying to position the board than I do casting, scaring away those fish I just snuck up on. At my size it gets more use just paddling for fun that it does fishing. It's definitely a still water only boat.


----------



## crboggs

It is different for sure...I have to slow down and think about my approach to areas I want to fish.

More than once I've thought to myself, "I need to throw a fly in there before approaching..." but then I keep paddling and creep up on a nice fish that spooks when I get too close. 

I've slowed down and now fish at what is closer to a wading pace...


----------



## CrappieFisherman




----------



## Backwater

Wolffie said:


> I have a dragonfly 13'6 that I try to fish from. (See profile picture)
> 
> It's a decent platform, but the learning curve is steep. I'm probably too tall and heavy for it. 6'3 about 280. And I find I spend more time trying to position the board than I do casting, scaring away those fish I just snuck up on. At my size it gets more use just paddling for fun that it does fishing. It's definitely a still water only boat.


Just get a Hobie Outback Pro Angler 14 and be done with it!










You'll have to do a few more root canals to be able to afford it tho! 

Btw, they are awesome to fly fish out of.


----------



## Wolffie

The Hobie looks pretty cool. But the beam is actually slightly narrower than my Dragonfly SUP. Rated Capacity about the same. And it weighs a lot more. I'd have to take one out to see. 

Purely from a numbers standpoint I'd lean towards a Nucanoe Frontier. They are ridiculously stable. But slow to paddle. 

At the end of the day, I personally would be better off spending more time on the board and dropping a few pounds. Buying a Hobie or NuCanoe is just spending money that can otherwise be put towards a skiff... I do love new toys though.


----------



## krash

Wolffie said:


> The Hobie looks pretty cool. But the beam is actually slightly narrower than my Dragonfly SUP. Rated Capacity about the same. And it weighs a lot more. I'd have to take one out to see.
> 
> Purely from a numbers standpoint I'd lean towards a Nucanoe Frontier. They are ridiculously stable. But slow to paddle.
> 
> At the end of the day, I personally would be better off spending more time on the board and dropping a few pounds. Buying a Hobie or NuCanoe is just spending money that can otherwise be put towards a skiff... I do love new toys though.


If you feel you are to heavy for the DF 13.6 there are likely not man SUP platforms you would feel comfortable on. I loved the DF for the few months I had it, the only downside in any weather was its weight humping it from its storage spot to/from the car and the water.
I could walk all over the DF and never once un-intentionaly exited it into the water, can't say that about my current Voyager board. I'm only 6' x 165# so I can;t say how they handle with larger version persons.
Anyone with concerns about DragonFly boards look up PalmBeachPete he has a yourtube channel and many many videos.

As far as slowing down and spooking fish I don't find the SUP any different than I did with kayak or canoe, actually I find spotting and sneaking up on fish much easier. I think sitting in a canoe or kayak you may be spooking fish you never saw.


----------



## Wolffie

If I was lighter. The dragonfly would be great. But you are right there aren't many SUP's that would work. The dragonfly is easily the best combination of speed, stability, and silence. My NSP 12'6 board has more primary stability. But it's noisy because of the hull shape. 

Even my surfboards are on the larger side, particularly width. I'll never be ripping it up on a short board. 

My current plan is to finish building my Osprey. Then to start on a Cerny Kahala Guide for one man small skinny water boat.


----------



## Backwater

Wolffie said:


> The Hobie looks pretty cool. But the beam is actually slightly narrower than my Dragonfly SUP. Rated Capacity about the same. And it weighs a lot more. I'd have to take one out to see.
> 
> Purely from a numbers standpoint I'd lean towards a Nucanoe Frontier. They are ridiculously stable. But slow to paddle.
> 
> At the end of the day, I personally would be better off spending more time on the board and dropping a few pounds. Buying a Hobie or NuCanoe is just spending money that can otherwise be put towards a skiff... I do love new toys though.


Find someone who has one and take a ride in it. It will change your mind.


----------



## K3anderson

I had a Hobie PA and I didnt think it was good for flyfishing at all. Standing and attempting to not get your line caught in the peddles or hooked on the inserts is a disaster. Its great moving from place to place I suppose because of how much faster you can go. Sight fishing is totally out the window IMHO, as is poling it. A Paddle board is far superior. Its a spin fishing machine or for deeper water anchored up. Would be good for beach tarpon. 

I had a diablo which if you are talking kayak, is much better with less to get caught on. The stability is unbelievable. The drawback is how slow it is. The tracking is better if you have the skeg. I sold it because I like the lighter weight of the PB. Which really it is pretty similar.


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> Just get a Hobie Outback Pro Angler 14 and be done with it!


*lol*

Nah...see Ken's post.

We used to fish my Diablo next to his PA / Diablo.

Now we're both on SUPs.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

I had a Cayo and sold it. I loved the board on the water but moving it, forget it. I'm 6'5" 230. It wouldn't have been that bad but it was heavy, unwieldy and delicate. That was a bad combination. Scratching it made me cringe every time. I think the Kaku would be heavy, but at least if you set it on the ground it you won't wince. Now I fish on a Bic 11'6" standard Sup with a 45 pound Irish setter for a bow ornament. 

Maybe in the future I'll pick another fishing sup. I think the power pole micro would be almost worth it's weight in gold in really skinny water sight fishing.


----------



## krash

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I had a Cayo and sold it. I loved the board on the water but moving it, forget it. I'm 6'5" 230. It wouldn't have been that bad but it was heavy, unwieldy and delicate. That was a bad combination. Scratching it made me cringe every time. I think the Kaku would be heavy, but at least if you set it on the ground it you won't wince. Now I fish on a Bic 11'6" standard Sup with a 45 pound Irish setter for a bow ornament.
> 
> Maybe in the future I'll pick another fishing sup. I think the power pole micro would be almost worth it's weight in gold in really skinny water sight fishing.


How heavy was that Cayo ? Specs are not easily found and usually are not actual.

The DF is listed at 45 pounds, but reality with the sea deck, 5" hatch, and shallow water fin my best guess is its over 50#'s, that Kaku is listed at 60+ but being roto-molded its probably tuff. 
There is a company with a new idea, Bounce SUP's, that uses a different technology thermal composite, thermal plastic resin infused into fiberglass cloth, making a lightweight tuff as nails stiff board. When/if they built a hull similar to DF or Cayo it could be a top of the list fishing SUP platform.

Power Pole, even the micro would add several more pounds. I mainly fish skinny, very inshore clear water, with very spooky fish and simply use a 6#, looking for a 4#, downrigger weight as an anchor.. simple easy kick over the rail and I'm stopped.


----------



## paint it black

krash said:


> How heavy was that Cayo ? Specs are not easily found and usually are not actual.
> 
> The DF is listed at 45 pounds, but reality with the sea deck, 5" hatch, and shallow water fin my best guess is its over 50#'s, that Kaku is listed at 60+ but being roto-molded its probably tuff.
> There is a company with a new idea, Bounce SUP's, that uses a different technology thermal composite, thermal plastic resin infused into fiberglass cloth, making a lightweight tuff as nails stiff board. When/if they built a hull similar to DF or Cayo it could be a top of the list fishing SUP platform.
> 
> Power Pole, even the micro would add several more pounds. I mainly fish skinny, very inshore clear water, with very spooky fish and simply use a 6#, looking for a 4#, downrigger weight as an anchor.. simple easy kick over the rail and I'm stopped.


Cayo made two different versions, one being much heavier. They had the two part mold that was built like a skiff, then they transitioned over to foam board with thin layer of glass that was much lighter, but much more fragile.


----------



## paint it black

Wolffie said:


> If I was lighter. The dragonfly would be great. But you are right there aren't many SUP's that would work. The dragonfly is easily the best combination of speed, stability, and silence. My NSP 12'6 board has more primary stability. But it's noisy because of the hull shape.
> 
> Even my surfboards are on the larger side, particularly width. I'll never be ripping it up on a short board.
> 
> My current plan is to finish building my Osprey. Then to start on a Cerny Kahala Guide for one man small skinny water boat.


Have you tried out the Live L4Expedition or L2Fish? The L2Fish floats over 500lbs, and the L4Expedition (the 14 foot version) floats over 700lbs. I'm around 230 (yes, I have put on about 50 lbs.) and I paddle my L2Fish with ease including a 45qt yeti loaded, a camera case that weighs around 10lbs, fly rod, anchor (5lb dumbell weight with a rope), and other misc things. The board itself weighs 48lbs or so, plus all the extra weight on it. It is super stable because of the catamaran hull design, paddles with ease because it's a catamaran, there's barely any wetted surface, so it glides much better since there's less drag.


----------



## crboggs

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I had a Cayo and sold it...I'm 6'5" 230.


Yeah...I'm 6'2 210...if I was 3" taller and 20# heavier the board would probably feel much smaller.

I agree its fragile and scratch prone. I got mine used and fish it hard, scratches be damned.

If this board sinks or I buy another one for my wife/daughters it'll probably be a Utility board from Live Watersports.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I always thought the old Flatstalkers looked interesting. The videos made them look very stable, but the bottom design would make them much less nimble than a SUP. They still make them, but the design has changed a lot. The old Flatstalkers were pretty heavy. The old website provided much more information the current one.

Nate


----------



## K3anderson

I have the newer style longer Cayo. I think they list it at 55 lb's. I load it on my SUV by myself. I have a little anchor I leave in the yeti that i can kick over if I get into water thats super deep. Otherwise I attach a short paddle to the yeti as a backup and mostly use a pole as a stick it anchor and pole.


----------



## mightyrime

anyone use a liquid logic versa board for stand up fishing? thinking of purchasing one here for NY area flats.


----------



## krash

K3anderson said:


> I have the newer style longer Cayo. I think they list it at 55 lb's. I load it on my SUV by myself. I have a little anchor I leave in the yeti that i can kick over if I get into water thats super deep. Otherwise I attach a short paddle to the yeti as a backup and mostly use a pole as a stick it anchor and pole.



I knew Cayo had changed the build process from the original 2 part mold to a CNC cut foam blank but for sure that should be lighter than the original, which I thought weighd around 45 pounds.
The original was the 138, which I thought the new process was simply a new process on same hull size and shape.
The newer one is the 122, which is shorter and should be lighter...

When you say longer one do you have the 138 ?

Always liked the look of the Cayo and had it in my top 2 selection list, even though I've not paddled one.

My main issue is weight, induced by a medical issue, failing heart that only pump's at about 21%... used to load and carry around a 55 pound OK ScupperPro kayak with no complaints before heart issues that resulted in 2 valves replaced a pacemaker/defib device inplant.
After the surgery I had to switch to light weight and got a 38 pound kevlar canoe, then started looking for an SUP... there are not many fishing specific SUP's that are under 40 pounds.

Check Fish the Future, I have loads of info posted there about SUP's...


----------



## trekker

Good read guys. You've put me in the market for a pb.


----------



## Backwater

K3anderson said:


> I had a Hobie PA and I didnt think it was good for flyfishing at all. Standing and attempting to not get your line caught in the peddles or hooked on the inserts is a disaster. Its great moving from place to place I suppose because of how much faster you can go. Sight fishing is totally out the window IMHO, as is poling it. A Paddle board is far superior. Its a spin fishing machine or for deeper water anchored up. Would be good for beach tarpon.
> 
> I had a diablo which if you are talking kayak, is much better with less to get caught on. The stability is unbelievable. The drawback is how slow it is. The tracking is better if you have the skeg. I sold it because I like the lighter weight of the PB. Which really it is pretty similar.


If you took off all the crap that gets your fly line all snagged up on, get the higher seat and use a stripping basket, then it can be great, especially holding in currents and fishing shorelines, mangroves, structure and docks. It's hard to do that with a yak or SUP when the fish wants to run you into the structure. Yes, it's not designed for fishing skinny, standing up and sight casting to fish you see under the water. But you can still see fish breaking the surface.


----------



## K3anderson

Backwater said:


> If you took off all the crap that gets your fly line all snagged up on, get the higher seat and use a stripping basket, then it can be great, especially holding in currents and fishing shorelines, mangroves, structure and docks. It's hard to do that with a yak or SUP when the fish wants to run you into the structure. Yes, it's not designed for fishing skinny, standing up and sight casting to fish you see under the water. But you can still see fish breaking the surface.


Take off the pedals, the tie downs that hold down the lid for the tackle boxes, the metal things the pedals clip into, and the steering controls etc? Where would you put the stripping basket on a Hobie PA? 

Do you or have you actually owned a Hobie PA? Because I did for years. Those things above cant be removed and thats what line catches. Unless you are sitting, anchored and blind casting and thats all you do, its not a good fly fishing platform. Its great for other things, but, I was giving my opinion based on owning one along with several other kayaks etc. If you intend to flyfish 90% of the time, there are far superior boats to get that are 1/2 the price and 1/2 the weight. I ended up leaving the Hobie at home because it sucked so much compared to my other ones.


----------



## K3anderson

Oh and btw, I did have the modified seat. I did that way before the new one came out.


----------



## K3anderson

krash said:


> My main issue is weight, induced by a medical issue, failing heart that only pump's at about 21%... used to load and carry around a 55 pound OK ScupperPro kayak with no complaints before heart issues that resulted in 2 valves replaced a pacemaker/defib device inplant.
> After the surgery I had to switch to light weight and got a 38 pound kevlar canoe, then started looking for an SUP... there are not many fishing specific SUP's that are under 40 pounds.
> .


Its heavier than you would think. I dont think its so much the weight of it, but, more the bulkiness. I have an Armada so I have to load on the roof. I can do it, but, its a pain. A truck would be much better. I had ideas of just picking it up and throwing it on when I saw somewhere I wanted to explore. Sadly thats not really the case. That was why I sold the Diablo. It was always a project to go out. I'm not sure there is really much of a difference. I still feel like its a project. 

There is still a serenity of sorts fishing out there alone in the backwater on a board/kayak whatever. Once I'm out, I love it. I was just hoping the whole loading unloading would be less of a project so I would go more./


----------



## crboggs

Yup...its the bulk, not the weight. If you have physical challenges then an inflatable SUP may be the way to go.

I have an F150 with a bed extender. So I have an easy time loading and unloading. 

If I need to carry it any sort of distance or over rocks, etc I have one of the straps at the URL below:

http://standupjournal.com/save-your-back-with-the-big-board-schlepper/


----------



## el9surf

The cayo I have is the old version, it's pretty solid and easy to fish from. As mentioned the bonefish hippies fin is a nice addition in shallow water.


----------



## Backwater

K3anderson said:


> Take off the pedals, the tie downs that hold down the lid for the tackle boxes, the metal things the pedals clip into, and the steering controls etc? Where would you put the stripping basket on a Hobie PA?
> 
> Do you or have you actually owned a Hobie PA? Because I did for years. Those things above cant be removed and thats what line catches. Unless you are sitting, anchored and blind casting and thats all you do, its not a good fly fishing platform. Its great for other things, but, I was giving my opinion based on owning one along with several other kayaks etc. If you intend to flyfish 90% of the time, there are far superior boats to get that are 1/2 the price and 1/2 the weight. I ended up leaving the Hobie at home because it sucked so much compared to my other ones.


I use to rent the Hobie Outback's then the Outback Mirage's back when they 1st came out, from the Tackle Shack in St Pete back in the day, for only $25 for 24hrs. When I did the math with the initial cost, buying upgrades, depreciation when I sold it and finding room in my garage to store it, it didn't make sense for me to own one, especially since I had a skiff that I mostly fished out of. They kept them basic without all the add-ons. A soft stripping mesh basket on my side or in between my legs, or a wet towel spread out on the floor and over the locking mechnisim on the floor that locks in the pedals. I never needed to stand up. Sitting down with the raise chair (or not the raise chair) Was all I need to get within reach of the fish. I used them to mainly fish docks in Pinellas county, day or night. Caught 20 snook on fly one day with no issues. I did that for many years btw.

Later a buddy got a pair of them and had them available for use whenever. Later, he upgraded to the PA's, which I loved at 1st when I weighed more back then, but later dropped about 50lbs and found that the OM was easier to pedal long distances, being lighter and all.

What I really loved about them fishing structure, mangroves, docks and shorelines is I could do that in current and lightly flutter my feet to hold steady in one spot facing the current and use 2 hands fishing. Once hooked up, a quick flip of the rudder knob and a few good thrusts of the pedal is all that was needed to pull the fish outta harms way and fight them in safe waters, 2 hands on your rod and reel and not fumbling around with a paddle. Yes, it was mainly blind casting, tho it was sight casting too with dock lights. I used the skiff for my sight casting.

Note, I didn't do this all the time, but it was a nice and fun change up to always fishing out of a boat, wade fishing or fishing from shore. Don't get me wrong, I like fishing off of an SUP and it does have it's place and it's strengths and weaknesses. But I was simply responding to Wolfe's comment of being 280 and 6'3" and balancing and trying to fly fish off an SUP. I can relate, like I said, I once was 6'3" and 265lbs and if you don't weight that, it's hard to know. Now at my normal weight of 220lbs (still 6"3"), it's a lot easier to balance than it was back then.

Here's me at 265lbs


Here's me at 220lbs...


Big difference! I feel the guy! 


Ted Haas


----------



## permitchaser

Just get a skiff and be done with it


----------



## Backwater

Ok, back to the original inflatable SUP question (or iSUP)....

Didn't see any decent reviews for the SmithFly iSUP (made in China) Some of the other iSUP mfg's hover between $600 - $1400 Some with really good writeups and others with no reviews at all. Like Tibor25 said, it would be really cool to have a big stable fishing platform, but somewhat easy to paddle iSUP between $400-$700. Any other options out there?

How about the regular SUP's? Is there anything in that same price range (doesn't have to be some big recognizable name brand), that's very stable, but somewhat easy to paddle in case I don't want to go with the iSUP option? I don't need a fiberglass one but would like to keep the weight down if possible. I'm starting my garage re-modifing project (new garage) soon and found the perfect spot for a SUP in case I don't go with the iSUP option. Again, nothing fancy, just something I can throw a cooler on, tackle bag and fly fish off of.


----------



## paint it black

permitchaser said:


> Just get a skiff and be done with it


There's nothing like catching a fish on a SUP. You can get ridiculously close to the fish without them having a clue you are there. It's way more challenging, and the fact that your success is solely based on your ability. 

As fly fisherman, we try to make everything as difficult as humanly possible. It's those moments when you make something so difficult, and succeed at it, that make us all fly fisherman. If it wasn't about the challenge, we'd all be chucking pickles, soaking bait chunks and sitting around waiting for an eat. 

-Eric


----------



## krash

paint it black said:


> There's nothing like catching a fish on a SUP. You can get ridiculously close to the fish without them having a clue you are there. It's way more challenging, and the fact that your success is solely based on your ability.
> 
> ...


for sure that's why I do it


----------



## hookemdano

I've ended up with a pair of bote hd12 with the focus on fishing. I gotta admit I'm gonna pick the skiff most of the time but the sup is a nice change of pace. The entry of the hd dips like a keel and that helps keep noise minimized as the bow is always in the water as opposed to a traditional surfboard like nose that can slap if even a ripple on surface. With the stock skeg It probably requires more water under me than the waterman and a bh skeg is coming soon. I've jus started messing around with it but my son has caught a butt-ton of reds on his and I've seen him close enough to a pod of dolphins to touch them. The inflatables used to have a bad reputation but I'm sure they've gotten better. I've never had call for one do can't help with that. Good luck. It's a ton of fun.


----------



## crboggs

paint it black said:


> There's nothing like catching a fish on a SUP. You can get ridiculously close to the fish without them having a clue you are there. It's way more challenging, and the fact that your success is solely based on your ability.


Preach it brother.

Like someone posted earlier...its like "ninja fishing"...


----------



## Backwater

paint it black said:


> As fly fisherman, we try to make everything as difficult as humanly possible. It's those moments when you make something so difficult, and succeed at it, that make us all fly fisherman. If it wasn't about the challenge, we'd all be chucking pickles, soaking bait chunks and sitting around waiting for an eat.
> 
> -Eric


Eric, that is so profoundly true!!! Lol


----------



## jsnipes

permitchaser said:


> Just get a skiff and be done with it


Yea, this is the answer. I got a Diablo hybrid SUP / Kayak and it can be really fun to fish off of, but it's just so much worse than a boat. I find you have so much shit you have to transport, put the kayak on the roof, strap it down, load the chair, paddle, foot clips, a cooler, all the tackle (which can't be stored directly like on a boat). And I fish super light, I usually bring 1-2 fly rods, a stripping basket and a fanny pack with tippet / flies.

Not too mention, you are extremely restricted in where you can fish based on paddling distances. Have to commit to a single spot / area for the day due to same limitations. All this being said, it's better than nothing and if you have ~1k to spend on a watercraft it's a way to get out there. But I think the situations where anyone would find it preferably are super slim. I can't wait to buy a boat.


----------



## Backwater

jsnipes said:


> Yea, this is the answer. I got a Diablo hybrid SUP / Kayak and it can be really fun to fish off of, but it's just so much worse than a boat. I find you have so much shit you have to transport, put the kayak on the roof, strap it down, load the chair, paddle, foot clips, a cooler, all the tackle (which can't be stored directly like on a boat). And I fish super light, I usually bring 1-2 fly rods, a stripping basket and a fanny pack with tippet / flies.
> 
> Not too mention, you are extremely restricted in where you can fish based on paddling distances. Have to commit to a single spot / area for the day due to same limitations. All this being said, it's better than nothing and if you have ~1k to spend on a watercraft it's a way to get out there. But I think the situations where anyone would find it preferably are super slim. I can't wait to buy a boat.


The grass sometimes seems greener on the other side of the fence. Not always, but occasionally. That's what I've been thinking about too, aside from the OP. There are places I want to fish around where I live that you dare not bring the skiff into. Also, the older I get, the more minimalist I get and sometimes its nice to throw a small pak and a flyrod in the jeep and just go hit those close in spots rather than go through all the trouble of dragging out a skiff, running to the spot, trying to fish those spots, running back and cleaning everything up.

In my case, I have several dozen drop zones where I can put in within 10 mins from where I live and as soon as the board hits the water I can start fishing. It's mainly super skinny stuff or you have to get through super skinny stuff to get to it.

In my experience, everything has it's place and there is no way to cover all your bases with just one mode of flotation. Again, it's for just a particular thing. For instance, in no way would I consider floating any upland creek in the Glades off of Tamiami Trail on an SUP! 

Ted


----------



## jsnipes

For sure, I agree that there's a place for it. And don't get me wrong, it's awesome to stalk belly crawling reds from a SUP. I love that part of it.

But, I don't see it being less of a hassle, or any more minimalist, than using a skiff, which was my main point. And I hardly bring any shit when I go, just the basics. But, yea if you have a bunch of good spots where you can drop in and not have to paddle 30-45min each way to fish then it's fun and a good diversion from using a boat.

In an either or scenario, e.g. choosing between a gheenoe and a SUP, I'd take the gheenoe every day as long as you have a place to store it etc.


----------



## Jfack

hookemdano said:


> The entry of the hd dips like a keel and that helps keep noise minimized as the bow is always in the water as opposed to a traditional surfboard like nose that can slap if even a ripple on surface. With the stock skeg It probably requires more water under me than the waterman and a bh skeg is coming soon.


This is a big issue i had with my sup. Insanely stable, but that nose entry wasn't V enough or in the water enough. The hull slap was bad. Wasn't a big deal in true backwaters with little wind, but it was loud when you were in slight chop or ripple. And getting a little speed and hitting bottom with the fin will throw u! I was standing on my yeti cruising back with the current and hit bottom and ate it. 

Never set the board down on the fins, cracked my board doing that thinking it was light enough to hold that for a second. Go get some UV cure resin used on surfboards for dings. Super simple stuff to use and can save u in case u ding it right before a fishing trip and don't want to get the board waterlogged, throw some of that on and be ready to go in less than 10 mins. 

I recently rode a "soft top" sup. I actually kind of liked it. you can't really ding it up the rails like a regular sup. but it still has the hard shell bottom. the bottom was flat though so still had hull slap, maybe a company makes a soft top with a better entry? just something to consider for u guys looking for one. I sold mine but now i want another sup.


----------



## Jgb06

If you want to avoid the price tag on some of the newer paddle boards and still have an option for a quick solo craft to fish skinny look into Indian River Canoes, they make a 12' tunnel hull model that floats in a puddle, poles quiet, and is quite a bit cheaper than some of the boards mentioned. Not nearly as fast as a paddle board, but generally the situations you want to use a paddle craft in you are going to be fishing pretty much as soon as you launch, and fishing slow is usually the ticket when your line of sight isn't as great.


----------



## K3anderson

I have a skiff, a bigger offshore boat and a PB these days. The skiff gets the most use and the PB next. The offshore boat barely goes out unless I'm going to islands with a bunch of people or offshore for grouper. I may actually get a solo at some point. I love being on PB's Kayaks, etc. I'm not saying I would ever get rid of my skiff, but, I love both.


----------



## Backwater

Jgb06 said:


> If you want to avoid the price tag on some of the newer paddle boards and still have an option for a quick solo craft to fish skinny look into Indian River Canoes, they make a 12' tunnel hull model that floats in a puddle, poles quiet, and is quite a bit cheaper than some of the boards mentioned. Not nearly as fast as a paddle board, but generally the situations you want to use a paddle craft in you are going to be fishing pretty much as soon as you launch, and fishing slow is usually the ticket when your line of sight isn't as great.


Yea I've seen them. There's a dealer in Tampa and I spoke to them once above the tunnel when I was looking for a gheenoe, back in the day. He said the tunnel helps to create a suction pocket with helps to keep it stable, aside from the wider beam. Not sure if the tunnel pocket will make noise or not. Never been in one tho, so idk. That was back when I use a 14ft canoe and occasionally use to paddle and pole it standing up before the SUP's came out, aside from regular paddling.


----------



## el9surf

I have a nice cayo 13'8 for sale with lots of extras. It's listed in the fs section.


----------



## krash

The Indian River "Otter", 12' square back tunnel is a very good platform for skinny water fishing, so long as you can deal with the weight, they are listed at 70 pounds and weigh every bit of it. Padding is a bit sluggish, but they pole very well.
The benefit is if you find the need you can take 2 persons...


----------

